# EVGA 8600gt Pencil Volt-Mod



## iampoor

Anyone?


----------



## ckp64

All the EVGA 8600GTs have the same PCB layout as the Inno3d 8600GT, so this 8600GT vmod applies to your card.

Here are my results from doing this vmod on my old 8600GT (now owned by GuardianOdin







).


----------



## mahtareika

I've MOD'ed that card too.... ckp64 is right on the money


----------



## iampoor

Thanks guys.

Just order 2 of those cards, I'll hope for the best


----------



## mahtareika

This is what I got on my sons eVga 8600GT after the pencil MOD.

ORB


----------



## iampoor

Thats good









I hope I can v-mod both of these in SLI


----------



## whe3ls

thats a pretty cool idea, super sli away, you may have to flash them thou


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


thats a pretty cool idea, super sli away, you may have to flash them thou


I hope not, but well see.

I thought ATItool overclocked both of the cards in SLI....


----------



## whe3ls

rivatuner might be able to


----------



## ESS_Eisenkreuz

i wanna see 2 volt modded 8600GT's in sli so bad... u beat me to it though, I was gonna get 2 when i put this card in a c2d rig. If ur scores are sweet i guess i still will


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


rivatuner might be able to


Appears as if it doesn't overclock cards in SLI









http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-driv...cking-sli.html


----------



## whe3ls

o didnt know that sorry i try


----------



## iampoor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *whe3ls*


o didnt know that sorry i try


NP










I just hope I don't have to flash them both to get them overclocked, But I'll do what I have to do


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


Appears as if it doesn't overclock cards in SLI









http://www.overclock.net/nvidia-driv...cking-sli.html


Murlocke is having issues as he's running Vista x64, and the current overclocking software that's currently available isn't too good at interfaceing with 64-bit video drivers at the moment.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iampoor*


I just hope I don't have to flash them both to get them overclocked, But I'll do what I have to do










Don't worry, as I take it you're sticking with XP, you won't have this issue.


----------



## AZNracerx1989

I don't get what you guys mean by "pencil mod". Does that mean I just take a pencil and draw a line on it? Would I need better cooling for this mod>?


----------



## Caramanos2000

The newest RIVATUNER DOES WORK FOR OC IN SLI. Im running it right now.


----------



## t4ct1c47

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AZNracerx1989* 
I don't get what you guys mean by "pencil mod". Does that mean I just take a pencil and draw a line on it? Would I need better cooling for this mod>?

In some cases simply applying better thermal paste will do he trick, but i all depends on how much you adjust voltages by. When it comes to doing any kind of volt mod it's highly adviseable to use a multi-metre to inspect the increments that the voltage has been increased by.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caramanos2000* 
The newest RIVATUNER DOES WORK FOR OC IN SLI. Im running it right now.

Everybody should already know this. iampoor was confused by Murlocke's thread as he didn't realise that Murlocke is infact running a 64-bit operating system. I see that you have XP Home in your current sig system so of course Rivatuner will be able to interface with the 32-bit drivers as normal.


----------



## AZNracerx1989

My EVGA 8600gt is different than this one.. This one is the n751 while mine says n753... the board is completely different. Does anyone know where I can find the volt mod for that version?


----------

